# Electric Vehicle Fires [Hyundai KONA Recall]



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

First, it is important to put this in perpective:

There's no statistical evidence that shows electric vehicles catching on fire at a higher rate than gasoline-powered vehicles.* There are over 200,000 gasoline-vehicle fires reported every year in the USA* alone. However, since electric vehicles represent an emerging technology, there's an abundance of caution around the technology and a lot of interest when incidents like those happen.

https://electrek.co/2020/10/12/hyundai-recall-77000-kona-electric-cars-risk-battery-fire-lg-chem/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> First, it is important to put this in perpective:
> 
> There's no statistical evidence that shows electric vehicles catching on fire at a higher rate than gasoline-powered vehicles.* There are over 200,000 gasoline-vehicle fires reported every year in the USA* alone. However, since electric vehicles represent an emerging technology, there's an abundance of caution around the technology and a lot of interest when incidents like those happen.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/10/12/hyundai-recall-77000-kona-electric-cars-risk-battery-fire-lg-chem/


NOT NEARLY AS TERRIBLE AS THE BURN RATE FOR TESLA'S !


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> NOT NEARLY AS TERRIBLE AS THE BURN RATE FOR TESLA'S !


https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-facing-scrutiny-for-car-fires-but-more-ice-fires-2019-5
_" The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration sponsored a study on the questions of electric vehicles and fires in 2017, which concluded that "the propensity and severity of fires and explosions from the accidental ignition of flammable electrolytic solvents used in [lithium-ion] battery systems are anticipated to be somewhat comparable to or perhaps slightly less than those for gasoline or diesel vehicular fuels." "










"Not grasping that an Internal Combustion Engine automobile is a type of well-managed detonation leads to magical thinking and toxic misunderstandings. But if you know even just a little bit about engineering, you understand that an electric vehicle's technology is not that much different from your iPhone or laptop meeting up with a blender. In fact, a Tesla car is basically a large remote-control car, it's just too challenging for a child to operate.

My father and uncle were both engineers, and my grandfather was an amateur mechanic, so I grew up around the demystification of machines. But I don't think my insights are unique. Anyone can plainly see that the design of an electric vehicle is potentially safer than an internal-combustion car. (That takes nothing away from the engineers who have been working on ICE cars for decades; they've created magnificent levels of safety from a dangerous initial idea.)

Still, it's worth considering that to get my iPhone battery to spark and burn, I'd have to smash it with something heavy, a lot, and it might not combust (the battery also might malfunction on its own and short-circuit). Whereas all I need to do to ignite gasoline is strike a match.

Look, I get it. Runaway thermal events, a.k.a. battery fires, are scary - more so because thermal runaway with lithium-ion batteries can happen in seemingly random ways. There have been Tesla accidents that have involved fires and tragic loss of life.

Adding to the concern is that electric cars are a new thing. And new things provoke anxiety. The danger of internal-combustion engines is something we've lived with for over 100 years. We've seen Indy 500 race cars explode in flames; we've witnessed countless cars blow up in movies; and many of us witnessed a burning vehicle on the road. _"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> First, it is important to put this in perpective:
> 
> There's no statistical evidence that shows electric vehicles catching on fire at a higher rate than gasoline-powered vehicles.* There are over 200,000 gasoline-vehicle fires reported every year in the USA* alone. However, since electric vehicles represent an emerging technology, there's an abundance of caution around the technology and a lot of interest when incidents like those happen.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/10/12/hyundai-recall-77000-kona-electric-cars-risk-battery-fire-lg-chem/


I wonder if LG is using Communist Chineese parts !?!?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Auto Manufacturers are going to have to learn the hard way about FAA Regulations and wiring practices.

I guess batteries are a bigger issue. 

Have they lost site of, Keep it Simple.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> NOT NEARLY AS TERRIBLE AS THE BURN RATE FOR TESLA'S !


How about Fieros?

Lamborghini Miura?

Mine burnt down before I got it home.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ford Pinto's used to burn up after getting hit from the rear.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Ford Pinto's used to burn up after getting hit from the rear.


Unsafe at any speed.


----------

